# HR20-100: 0x15C - Discussion/Issues



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

National Release: 05/24/2007
Manufacturer 100 - 0x15C

Release Notes: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88341

*PLEASE DONT POST... DIDN'T GET IT, or GOT IT tracking posts in this thread, they are subject to deletion*

*National Release:*
All HR20-100s should have 0x15C by 05/25/2007

*The more detail the better* Simply put... the more detail you can provide the better the feedback.

*Revision History: *
Version history can be found in the release notes forum.

*The Original HR20 Review Thread*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=61862

*Tips and Tricks Threads*
Official Tips and Tricks
Unoffical Tips and Tricks v2.9

*Unoffical Feature Request Survey*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=80600

*Unoffical eSATA Feature Discussion*
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=66201


----------



## jmschnur (Aug 30, 2006)

After the 15C update on the HR20-100 and 15F on the HR20-700 there are now 0's when I check the FTM strength. Before the update there were no 0s on either receiver.

The HR20-100 shows a zero at #2. The HR20-700 shows a zero at #3. This with network enabled on both.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

jmschnur said:


> After the 15C update on the HR20-100 and 15F on the HR20-700 there are now 0's when I check the FTM strength. Before the update there were no 0s on either receiver.
> 
> The HR20-100 shows a zero at #2. The HR20-700 shows a zero at #3. This with network enabled on both.


That is normal. You should see some zeros on the FTM tests.


----------



## morgantown (Nov 16, 2005)

Response time for the system seems to be faster (changing channels, menus and the like). The low signal improvement with OTA is noticeable and a welcome change.

Not much time to play yet after work...all good so far (fingers crossed).


----------



## Wotan (May 20, 2007)

Just got my HR20-100s last week, and 0x15c early this morning. I was hoping FastForward (what you guys call Trickplay?) would be improved. It's still horrendous.

This HR20 is my first non-TiVo in over ten years, and I never would have made the change if it hadn't been rammed up my rear end ( if you want MPEG4 HD locals, and the new stuff to come, it's your only choice, eh? ). I can honestly say that the HR20 interface overall is extremely well done and easy to learn -- that's the good part. The bad part, as I had feared from postings here, is the FastForward. Yes, it's really really BAD. I mean, freakin' ridiculously bad compared to TiVo. My wife's still using the HR10-250 TiVo and hasn't tried the HR20 yet. When she does, she's gonna strangle me.

Let me ask you people that have long-time experience with the HR20:

1.) Is it the MPEG4 decoding overhead that makes FF so bad? The processor just can't decompress and display frames fast enough?

2.) Is FFx2 better than FFx3 which is better than FFx4? They all seem to suck equally bad when it comes to lack of visual cues and overshoot.

3.) How long before you don't have to use one hand to stop the other hand from throwing the dang remote right through the wall? How can you stand this? Are you kidding me?

Yeah, I'm frustrated. I knew it wouldn't be up to TiVo standards, but .... jeez. If you're thinking of buying into the HR20 to get the new HD stuff -- HOLD OFF AS LONG AS YOU CAN. After something like 8 months in distribution it is STILL not ready for prime time in the all important FF department. Every other part of the interface I've used is top notch. I've had no lost recordings or lost buffers to date.

The only bright spot I see is that updates are coming out regularly. On the other hand, if it was humanly possible to make FF work properly with this hardware, I'm thinking it would have been done by now. Man, I hope I'm wrong about that.


----------



## Duffycoug (Apr 16, 2007)

Just realized I got the upgrade this morning...I was pleasantly suprised to find out when I pressed 625 (in NY market) it went directly to the HD channel instead of the SD channel....that upgrade alone was worth it!! NICE!


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I have a HR20-100s also, but I don't understand the problem with fast forwarding. I press the FF button twice and the recording fast-forwards and then I want it to stop I press the Replay button twice and I'm right where I want to be. Am I missing something?

I've had the HR20 for a couple weeks and I like it better than the HD Tivos that I've had for several years. I like the user interface on the HR20 better than the HD Tivo.


----------



## whatatomato (May 15, 2007)

Wotan said:


> Just got my HR20-100s last week, and 0x15c early this morning. I was hoping FastForward (what you guys call Trickplay?) would be improved. It's still horrendous.QUOTE]
> 
> I have to agree. I just recently got (2) HR20-100's and I like them very much. All except the fast forward at any speed when it is MPEG 4. I hooked my rabbit ears back up for OTA just so I could fast forward and see it. There seems to be quite a delay in MPEG before the picture moves, then it just looks so choppy.
> 
> ...


----------



## jpelam (Oct 25, 2006)

So far so good on the update I received yesterday morning. The Menus are more lively which is really the only change I’ve noticed so Far Photos and Music still work as expected (VIIV Setup) Did not loose any programs after the update (was not a force update) No Showcases yet but I know that takes a couple of days so I'll keep checking. Caller ID still works (Never had a problem with that. PPV Purchase shows the date and time and that it was viewed not sure where the expiration is supposed to be. I have not seen if the end time update in action as I now buffer my favorite shows. Can't miss the last 2 minutes of HEREOS! .... .... and now trick play......Well I'm not sure this is all DIRECTV’s fault as much as it's my comfort zone and familiarity of the Tivo env. I was a Tivo Guy for a long time back when it was Tivo Vs. ReplayTV not Tivo vs. Directv DVr. You could blind fold me and hand me the TV peanut and I would know exactly where every button was and what to expect from the TV when I would FF or Rew with Tivo Overshoot (Patented I believe) So I find myself butter fingering the controller but there is an issue at least for me .... If I’m behind 5 mins or more on a program that is still recording and I fast forward up to where it’s live. I get stuttering of sound (work-around press the replay button once, works for me). This was not introduced in this patch but is on going and believe others are having the same issue.....also when I press ff 2x 3x 4x ect. It seems to be a slight delay before the speed of FF is made. Oh and I haven't seen Pinky we will see if she comes to visit over time. Overall I am happy with my DVR.

Favorite Features
View program while looking at the Guide
Dual Recording...(We love listening to XM Radio) Prior to having this feature...XM would be interrupted by a scheduled program or a Tivo Recommendation)
One button Record 2 button Series Link
MY Wife likes it (Yes that is a great Feature)
Download PPV without paying for it until you watch the 1st 5 mins.
Dealing with Recording Conflicts (My wife loves this feature)


Current Config
HDMI
Native ON
OTA and MPEG4
Slime line Dish


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

crendall said:


> I have a HR20-100s also, but I don't understand the problem with fast forwarding. I press the FF button twice and the recording fast-forwards and then I want it to stop I press the Replay button twice and I'm right where I want to be. Am I missing something?
> 
> I've had the HR20 for a couple weeks and I like it better than the HD Tivos that I've had for several years. I like the user interface on the HR20 better than the HD Tivo.


It works like that for me as well... on the mpeg 2 channels and OTA. I have similar spotty results as others when it comes to mpeg 4 channels. I hope they get this sorted out because we are supposed to be seeing all of our new HD channels coming in mpeg 4.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

jaybee said:


> It works like that for me as well... on the mpeg 2 channels and OTA. I have similar spotty results as others when it comes to mpeg 4 channels. I hope they get this sorted out because we are supposed to be seeing all of our new HD channels coming in mpeg 4.


Are there any channels other than locals that are in mpeg 4? I am not seeing any problems with trickplay, but I don't get any HD locals.


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

krock918316 said:


> Are there any channels other than locals that are in mpeg 4? I am not seeing any problems with trickplay, but I don't get any HD locals.


Regional Sports Networks in HD, but those are only spotbeamed to areas with HD locals. Everything else is MPEG2 for now.


----------



## gblues (Dec 8, 2005)

Issues I've encountered:

1) I was watching a recording, and when the HR20 started to record I was booted out to live TV. I was able to go back to my recording, and I may do some additional testing to isolate exactly when this happens.

2) Still get a black screen using one-touch record on channel 98 for NGC HD preview. Works if I do a manual recording. Looks like the "blank screen recording PPV" problem didn't get completely fixed.

3) I still intermittently get the "Server Logged off" OSD when shutting down my TVersity server PC.


----------



## Nofences (Jan 12, 2007)

gblues said:


> 3) I still intermittently get the "Server Logged off" OSD when shutting down my TVersity server PC.


Funny thing is, I only get this on my 700, never had this problem on my 100. Everything seems to be working great on the 100 after the update.


----------



## D1DAVE (Feb 24, 2006)

Anyone having issues with recorded programs not responding when you select them in playlist? We have recorded several and when we try to play them we get a black screen. I did a reboot from the menu last night and it started working again. I get home tonight and the same problem.
I have a hr20-100s. I have the current 15c release. It was working fine until yesterday.


----------



## atdauph (Apr 19, 2007)

D1DAVE said:


> Anyone having issues with recorded programs not responding when you select them in playlist? We have recorded several and when we try to play them we get a black screen. I did a reboot from the menu last night and it started working again. I get home tonight and the same problem.
> I have a hr20-100s. I have the current 15c release. It was working fine until yesterday.


I actually tried to record the Bonaroo concert on HD Net yesterday about 1 minute after it started by hitting the record button in the guide and when I tried to play it about 30 minutes later by going to the DVR list it did not work. Basically played a black screen and the unit became unresponsive and the unit became extremely slow when changing stations and none of the trickplay functions were working. I had to do an RBR.

ALSO, 11-1 in Houston is still flaky and prone to dropouts. It is 'better' than the last release, but it's still not anywhere near 100%. I still show 95-100% signal strength with the intermittent unlocks.

MPEG4 trickplay is still overly slow and painful to use when FFWD often.


----------



## D1DAVE (Feb 24, 2006)

I did not notice the slow station changing, but you are right on about 11-1. I have a h20 and it is almost unwatchable and the hr20-100 is only slightly better. I am curious to know if there are more of these recording problems. The family is freaking out!


----------



## jaybee (Jun 22, 2006)

krock918316 said:


> Are there any channels other than locals that are in mpeg 4? I am not seeing any problems with trickplay, but I don't get any HD locals.


The new mpeg 4 HD channels are coming this fall: http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=88246


----------



## EAGLES20 (Sep 8, 2005)

I'm having problems with my FF and getting it to stop where I need it to. My HR10-250 would stop right where I needed it to and so does my HR20-700 but not the HR20-100B it's really choppy. Anyway I just thought I would add to this hoping that sooner then later they will get it fixed.


----------



## floydbob (Apr 17, 2007)

Just out of curiosity, has anyone gotten a HR20-100 to connect to a network? Mine gets an address and connects to the LAN, but always fails on the internet test.


----------



## kbxm (Mar 15, 2007)

floydbob said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone gotten a HR20-100 to connect to a network? Mine gets an address and connects to the LAN, but always fails on the internet test.


Yup, got mine to connect using Media Payer 11. Twonky's another good option, but personally I prefer the way WMP handles the images.

It works ok, just don't feed it a lot at once, like music behind a slideshow, but I'm running over a powerline connection to my main box, so that could be the issue. Otherwise no problems.

Did you check the settings in the advanced setup? I had to manually assign the gateway IP address for mine.


----------



## floydbob (Apr 17, 2007)

I've tried fixed IP and DHCP and neither work for me. And mine's hardwired...


----------



## gNOMEintheRedHat (Feb 25, 2005)

floydbob said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone gotten a HR20-100 to connect to a network? Mine gets an address and connects to the LAN, but always fails on the internet test.


My HR20-100 connects and passes the Internet test, but it does not see my TVersity server.

I've done everything but format it...


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

floydbob said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone gotten a HR20-100 to connect to a network? Mine gets an address and connects to the LAN, but always fails on the internet test.


I was able to get my -100 online. It took me about a week to get it on the internet. I finally shut everything off, and powered everything back on one after another (starting at the DSL modem, then moving towards the HR20).

I am now streaming music and watching photos with no problems at all (although I did have to use Twonky to get it to work).


----------



## crendall (Jun 27, 2006)

I was setting up Series Links and I searched for the shows I want to record and I told it to only record First Run, but it recorded the item I found during the search even though it was a repeat. It doesn't show any more recordings in the To Do List that are repeats for that particular show. I set up several Series Link recording and most are in repeats now, but when I setup the show it would record the first one, even if it was a repeat. Otherwise, this release has been working pretty well for me.


----------



## delltechkid (Jan 15, 2006)

I got the 0x15C update last Thursday and things had been working fine until last night. I started getting the VIIV server logoff and logon messages. These messages are constant now, coming on pretty much every 2-3 minutes and the only way I could get rid of them was to disconnect the network cable from my HR20.

I guess the good thing is that now, as soon as the box loses its connection to the VIIV server it immediately reconnects to the server. :grin:


----------



## tboan02 (Dec 29, 2006)

I got the 0x15C update about 2 weeks ago since then I started having problems with slow channel changing and lock ups, I have had my HR20 for over 6 months now and never had any problems until this latest update sometimes if I catch it in time I can do the software reset and everything is fine for a day or two and then I need to restart it again. A couple of times it has locked up and I have had to use the red restart button. 

I have also noticed that when this starts to happen and I have recently added a program to be recorded after the restart I have to add the recording back into the to do list because it was deleted during the restart.

Does anyone have any ideas on what may be going on?

Thanks


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

tboan02 said:


> I got the 0x15C update about 2 weeks ago since then I started having problems with slow channel changing and lock ups, I have had my HR20 for over 6 months now and never had any problems until this latest update sometimes if I catch it in time I can do the software reset and everything is fine for a day or two and then I need to restart it again. A couple of times it has locked up and I have had to use the red restart button.
> 
> I have also noticed that when this starts to happen and I have recently added a program to be recorded after the restart I have to add the recording back into the to do list because it was deleted during the restart.
> 
> ...


Do you have an HR20-100 or HR20-700?


----------



## srasp (Jan 27, 2006)

tboan02 said:


> I got the 0x15C update about 2 weeks ago since then I started having problems with slow channel changing and lock ups, I have had my HR20 for over 6 months now and never had any problems until this latest update sometimes if I catch it in time I can do the software reset and everything is fine for a day or two and then I need to restart it again. A couple of times it has locked up and I have had to use the red restart button.
> 
> I have also noticed that when this starts to happen and I have recently added a program to be recorded after the restart I have to add the recording back into the to do list because it was deleted during the restart.
> 
> ...


I just got my 100 and it is taking about 11 seconds to change channels. I have thew latest code


----------



## jeffshoaf (Jun 17, 2006)

srasp said:


> I just got my 100 and it is taking about 11 seconds to change channels. I have thew latest code


Do you have "Native" turned on? If so, it might be a combination of the HR20 changing channels and your TV sensing and changing to the appropriate resolution.


----------



## ballen0032 (Jun 2, 2007)

I have the new update and one problem I noticed is that 4:3 content is not being flagged properly to my tv ( Release 0x146 did do this properly). When switching from a HD channel to an SD channel my tv does not change screen modes automatically -ie- from full to wide. I have an HR20-100B with native on through HDMI to a Pioneer 5070 plasma tv. I reset the HR20 to see if it would come back but did not.


----------



## wojeda (Jun 3, 2007)

Had a new HR20-100 installed today. The installer forced an update and now it is x15c.
I have tried everything I found about networks in this group and cannot get anything that tells me the HR20 is networking at all.
I am supposed to be able to ping it from any of my PCs on the network? Because it does not ping.
The HR's network tests pass. Network says connected but Internet test fails.
I have WMP11 with shares enabled, but no devices show up in the list of devices to share with.
I have the HR20 hard wired to a Linksys WRT54G firmware 4.04.21.1.
I have DMZ open to the HR20 IP address just in case.
Have tried static assignment and DHCP. Same result.

Anyone has any ideas what could be going on here?

thanks!


----------



## Sander (Jun 3, 2007)

floydbob said:


> Just out of curiosity, has anyone gotten a HR20-100 to connect to a network? Mine gets an address and connects to the LAN, but always fails on the internet test.


Could this be a firewall issue? Do I need to allow a specific port on my router or on my DSL modem? Even though it says it is connected to my local LAN, I still don't see it with Media Player 11. Any hints here?

Is it really required to connect to the Internet if all I want to do is share media from my LAN PC's?


----------



## wojeda (Jun 3, 2007)

I don't think getting to the internet is a big deal. For what I've heard it is meant to replace the phone cable for ordering movies and stuff. I may be wrong though.
However, the fact that it seems to connect to my local network but I am not able to ping the device worries me a lot. I doesn't even retreive an IP address out of my DHCP router. This is bad news. It is like the HR20 self tests are all fake and not really passing.
I also just found out I can't get any of my analog local channels with my OTA. Only the locals HD DTV has there. I really need to call tech support see if they can help.


----------



## FF Mac (Feb 3, 2006)

We have the new update on our HR20-100 and are now unable to watch any recorded programs, the live replay (trickplay) buttons don't work, and it takes about 15-30 seconds to change the channel.

Boy...I'm really happy I switched from DishNetwork about 60 days ago.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

My wife recorded The View in MPEG4 from our ABC station over the sat on Monday. She started watching it this morning. After FF through the first commercial break (about 15 minutes in), the audio was out of synch with the video. I tried jumpback, pause, rewinding to where the audio was in synch and then playing from there but the audio still got back out of synch. She used to record The View OTA on our HR10 for a year and never had a problem. Yesterday was the first day we recorded it on the HR20 and right away we have a problem. I hope this isn't a sign to come. Audio is hooked via optical cable to A/V receiver; video is hooked up to TV via HDMI (this is the same connection I had with my HR10 for nearly a year without a single synch problem).

Is there any fix to this?


----------



## jpelam (Oct 25, 2006)

I have not noticed any showcases on my system since the last update. Wonder if anyone else owning a HR20-100 has seen any.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

No showcases here since getting 0x15c on Sunday when my HR20-100 was installed.


----------



## WashDCHR20 (Apr 11, 2007)

This release supposedly has "additional closed captioning polishing". On HBO HD, as well as the local NBC HD channel (I suppose that could be their problem but I doubt it), closed captions are still rather garbled from time to time (about 50% of the time). The other 50% of the time they are clear (have correct text). By garbled, I mean things like missing letters, words with no spaces in between, completely random characters, and other things. This is the same as has been reported before in this forum. So far, in the last couple of releases, I haven't seen any real improvement in CC and it continues to be the one major flaw in this box in my opinion. It should have been near perfect from day 1, and it makes the HR20 look bad when it can't even perform this simple function correctly.


----------



## gregftlaud (Nov 20, 2005)

will the hr20-100 get the x166 release like the hr20-700 has?


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

gregftlaud said:


> will the hr20-100 get the x166 release like the hr20-700 has?


Would be nice. My wife commented on the classic blue GUI on our -100 last night: "That looks terrible."

I told her to be patient, a new interface was coming soon.


----------



## Wotan (May 20, 2007)

I've had the HR20-100s for about 3 weeks, and the 0x15c update for about 2 weeks. Just now I finished watching a recorded MPEG4 show, and there was a pause of around 10 seconds instead of the usual almost instant reappearance of the live feed. Once the live feed appeared, it was evident from the status bar that the buffer had been flushed. It was as if I had just changed channels, but I hadn't. I've seen this exact problem described in other threads. Still a problem in 15c -- the SINGLE live buffer can't be relied upon. By comparison, my HR10-250 never lost it's live buffer. EVER.

Also, about a week ago, the HR20 quit responding to most commands. All it could do was change volume and bring menu's on and off. Couldn't change channels or navigate with arrow keys. I thought the remote was bad. It behaved identically with the Harmony 880 remote, so I figured it must be the dang box itself. Couldn't navigate menu's, even with the front panel arrow keys, so I had to resort to a Red Button Reset. Once it rebooted, it seemed to work fine, and the problem hasn't reappeared since.


----------



## jedin (Aug 22, 2006)

Got the HR20-100 14 days ago. Only had a little time to check it out. Got called out of town. Came back and could only get 721 or 711 - sitting here waiting for "new" HR20. 
Am thinking of connecting to network - 
1. wired or wireless
2. power wire connections - will X-10 interfere with the data stream?
3. wait for 802.N wireless routers?
4. Cat 5e cable or Cat6 cable?

Any suggestions?


----------



## sailor44 (May 22, 2007)

krock918316 said:


> Do you have an HR20-100 or HR20-700?


Sorry to be so ignorant, but how do I tell if I have a series 100 vs series 700? Is one better/different than the other??

I have only had mine for about a month, and it has only needed to be re booted a couple of times.....Once, during a lightning event.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

sailor44 said:


> Sorry to be so ignorant, but how do I tell if I have a series 100 vs series 700? Is one better/different than the other??
> 
> I have only had mine for about a month, and it has only needed to be re booted a couple of times.....Once, during a lightning event.


They are about the same unit. Hold down the info button on the remote for 3 seconds and the info screen will come up and it will tell you what model you have.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

floydbob said:


> I've tried fixed IP and DHCP and neither work for me. And mine's hardwired...


I'm in the same boat. Have you had any luck getting this to work?


----------



## Pluvious (Jun 12, 2007)

Just got my HDR20-100 HD DVR unit a few days ago. I'm a noob , but what does Native mode do?.. I noticed the guide looked a little cleaner when I A-B'ed the option. 

Regarding the latest update.. I noticed some bad audio drop outs with a recorded Hell's Kitchen episode and a few artifacts together with the audio drop outs. It seemed to happen pretty often with that one show. I haven't seen it on other shows yet, but was wondering if that is common. Is that the hard-drive? The signal? Very annoying.


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Pluvious said:


> Just got my HDR20-100 HD DVR unit a few days ago. I'm a noob , but what does Native mode do?.. I noticed the guide looked a little cleaner when I A-B'ed the option.
> 
> Regarding the latest update.. I noticed some bad audio drop outs with a recorded Hell's Kitchen episode and a few artifacts together with the audio drop outs. It seemed to happen pretty often with that one show. I haven't seen it on other shows yet, but was wondering if that is common. Is that the hard-drive? The signal? Very annoying.


With Native ON the HR20 will send the TV whatever resolution the program is. With Native OFF the HR20 will send the TV whatever resolution you have the HR20 set for.


----------



## krock918316 (Mar 5, 2007)

Had an issue today. Was using 6 second RW on live TV, the unit froze for just a second and the progress bar showed the information for the previous program. Went and watched a previously recorded program, then came back to live, and the problem went away.

I have been unable to replicate.


----------



## bmwillett (Jan 24, 2007)

Have noticed that when browsing my "Music and Photos" using the new version of the software, all of my music now contains an 'x' icon to the left of the song listing. And of course, I can no longer play the music. It is certainly capable of browsing the list of songs - just no longer capable of playing them. I am using TwonkyMedia version 4.3 ... Did upgrade that version recently - not sure if it has something to do with that? 

Brian


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

From the release notes posted elsewhere on this web site I read that the latest release for the HR20-100 was to finally display showcases.
I have yet to see one on my unit.
Did I miss something?


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

3 days into my first HR20-100

tried to play recorded shows and all went to black screen...even shows that I knew were recorded...reset the receiver but that crashed into a blue screen...unplugged and restarted...all the shows play normally...

I've searched and can't find answers to these questions:

1. Is there any way to make the guide take-up the whole screen (so I can see more info about the channel I'm looking at instead of all the useless junk on top)?

2. my Season Passes (yep, I'm still using Tivo lingo) are all set for first run...yet it's recording repeats...I read that the the opposite is true (setting it for first run might miss some first run shows)...so I'm wondering if others have the same problem...


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

I've had my HR20-100 for nearly a week. Last night I recorded So You Think You Can Dance and watched on a 45 minute delay. There were a couple instances where the image became pixelated and the sound went away. Once the picture stabilized it was a few seconds more before sound resumed.


----------



## Indiana627 (Nov 18, 2005)

pjo1966 said:


> I've had my HR20-100 for nearly a week. Last night I recorded So You Think You Can Dance and watched on a 45 minute delay. There were a couple instances where the image became pixelated and the sound went away. Once the picture stabilized it was a few seconds more before sound resumed.


Same thing here. I also noticed this on my SD-DVR80 so I think this must have been a Fox issue.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

Indiana627 said:


> Same thing here. I also noticed this on my SD-DVR80 so I think this must have been a Fox issue.


Interesting that it happened on both the east and west coast feeds.


----------



## Bergthold (May 30, 2007)

I've been lurking around this great forum for awhile now, and finally joined. Got my first HR20-100 on April 21, it downloaded the newest software (that was released that day) and I got a second HR20-100 a few weeks later. I really like them! I hooked it up to my hardwired network upon install, it connected to the network and tested ok, but I never was able to get the Pictures and Music to appear on the menu. I figured I'd just wait for another software update.

After this most recent software update the Pictures and Music (not sure if that is the exact name) was now on my menu. I did view some pictures and play some music, from my Viiv computer, but did not really have time to play around with it at that time. Now the Pictures and Music do not appear on the menu. I went through the network setup again, and it tests ok, but nothing appears on the menu.

Anyone else have this happen? Any ideas?


----------



## Michael D'Angelo (Oct 21, 2006)

Bergthold said:


> I've been lurking around this great forum for awhile now, and finally joined. Got my first HR20-100 on April 21, it downloaded the newest software (that was released that day) and I got a second HR20-100 a few weeks later. I really like them! I hooked it up to my hardwired network upon install, it connected to the network and tested ok, but I never was able to get the Pictures and Music to appear on the menu. I figured I'd just wait for another software update.
> 
> After this most recent software update the Pictures and Music (not sure if that is the exact name) was now on my menu. I did view some pictures and play some music, from my Viiv computer, but did not really have time to play around with it at that time. Now the Pictures and Music do not appear on the menu. I went through the network setup again, and it tests ok, but nothing appears on the menu.
> 
> Anyone else have this happen? Any ideas?


:welcome_s to DBStalk

If it was working and now it is not try resetting the unit.


----------



## taylorhively (Nov 29, 2006)

pjo1966 said:


> I've had my HR20-100 for nearly a week. Last night I recorded So You Think You Can Dance and watched on a 45 minute delay. There were a couple instances where the image became pixelated and the sound went away. Once the picture stabilized it was a few seconds more before sound resumed.


I had many many pixelation/audio drop outs on "So you think you can dance" tonight on KTVU san francisco. The local news at 10 in HD did not have the problem, but so you think you can dance had the problem at least once every 2 minutes through the broadcast.
I've had the problem with past episodes and I also have the problem with Hell's Kitchen.
My post in this thread:
http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=971506
I'm moving hell's Kitchen and so you think you can dance to record off of the over the air HD broadcast to see if it happens there.


----------



## pjo1966 (Nov 20, 2005)

taylorhively said:


> I had many many pixelation/audio drop outs on "So you think you can dance" tonight on KTVU san francisco. The local news at 10 in HD did not have the problem, but so you think you can dance had the problem at least once every 2 minutes through the broadcast.
> I've had the problem with past episodes and I also have the problem with Hell's Kitchen.
> My post in this thread:
> http://dbstalk.com/showthread.php?p=971506
> I'm moving hell's Kitchen and so you think you can dance to record off of the over the air HD broadcast to see if it happens there.


Last night's recording was fine.


----------



## anubys (Jan 19, 2006)

I turned the TV on at 8:10 PM...Pirate Master was on (default channel)...I realized I forgot to record it or set an SP for it...but since the show was on, I had a buffer, right?

um...wrong!

I could not record the show (pressing record or setting an SP for it). Remote was unresponsive to rewind, pause...etc. but was responsive to list, menu, back, info...etc.

I'm really glad my HD-Tivo is running Parallel to this thing...5 days and each day is a new problem...


----------



## Cedem (Jun 12, 2007)

anubys said:


> I could not record the show (pressing record or setting an SP for it). Remote was unresponsive to rewind, pause...etc. but was responsive to list, menu, back, info...etc.
> 
> I'm really glad my HD-Tivo is running Parallel to this thing...5 days and each day is a new problem...


Sounds similar to the problems I described in another thread. Unfortunately the issues popped back up last night (one day after a reset everything), so it's following the same pattern as my initial box. Looks like I'm about to try box #3 in a three week period.

Maybe third time will be the charm.


----------



## BrettStah (Feb 7, 2003)

OK, hopefully this is the place to put this:

I really like the improvements so far!

1) To temporarily turn off parental controls for 4 hours, it's now a lot quicker and easier - very nice! Suggestion - have an option available that stipulates that if you disable parental controls, to automatically have it be in effect for 4 hours (leave the default as-is, so that it only is in effect for the current show - but give us the choice to change that default).

2) Maybe I missed it before, but I don't ever recall seeing the "Mark & Delete" option on the menu (the menu you get when you pull it up while in your list of recordings). Very nice! Obvious suggestion - please implement the same exact interface for a new option called something like "Mark and Play", and allow people to set up a playlist of sorts for existing recording, in the order in which they are selected.


----------



## chevroletman20042000 (May 19, 2007)

i am trying to use the feature that lets u put music and photos off your computer onto the HR20. all i get where i live is dial up internet. so if i hooked the ethernet cable from the HR20 to my computer and used the dial up internet would it work that way?


----------



## bmwillett (Jan 24, 2007)

bmwillett said:


> Have noticed that when browsing my "Music and Photos" using the new version of the software, all of my music now contains an 'x' icon to the left of the song listing. And of course, I can no longer play the music. It is certainly capable of browsing the list of songs - just no longer capable of playing them. I am using TwonkyMedia version 4.3 ... Did upgrade that version recently - not sure if it has something to do with that?
> 
> Brian


I finally just gave up on being able to use this device for music, photos and video. They may get there some day but it seems that day may be far off. Some versions of the software work better than others but none of them ever quite worked right - and videos have never worked. I bought a new device for $150 that plays all three flawlessly.


----------

